# Little Knitted Dolls



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Since I can't remember if I've posted this pattern before, I'll go ahead and do so now.

http://www.petitepurls.com/Fall09/fall2009_anything.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now those are petite and very cute.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Those are really cute!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So cute. I might have to make some for my granddaughters.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

After looking through them I might have to make the grandsons some animals. Oh, so many things I want to knit & not enough time.....


----------



## endless creations (Jul 17, 2011)

They are cute.


----------



## barb (Jan 23, 2011)

wow! i cant thank u enough for the link!!! i was going to start some toys/animals, etc ths week..just take the plunge! now these look simple enough for me to attempt!!..just perfect for lil hands..thanks again!


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

debdobalina said:


> Since I can't remember if I've posted this pattern before, I'll go ahead and do so now.
> 
> http://www.petitepurls.com/Fall09/fall2009_anything.html


Thanks so much. Adorable


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

thank you! I love these!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cute thanks :-D


----------



## sweetnessprecious (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it very hard to attach the arms and legs? I have a great grand son, that needs some of these. Thanks for posting the link. God Bless


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

How cute are they!! Thanks for posting - I plan to make these.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

just found your post - thanks - these are just too cute !


----------

